# Powertech consistency



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I ordered a 15" SCD like so many have raved about when paired with an F70. The prop did everything better than all the props Ive tested on this boat. Better holeshot, no porpoise (which I've been struggling with), and 3 mph faster than my old prop. But it was all over the limiter. So I swapped it for a 16" SCD. Now im kicking myself for turning loose of that 15". The 16" runs 6350 rpms and is 1 mph faster than the 15", which is predictable. But other than that, it runs like a completely different prop. The 15" had bite for days. I could run it way up on the jackplate and it never lost bite. And it gripped in turns like it was on rails. The 16" starts to slip even in a slight turn at mid range speeds. And wide open, it'll intermittently loose grip from time to time even on a straight shot. Even with the jackplate buried. 

The 15" had more cup to my naked untrained eye. Slip difference was 2-3% higher on the 16" than the 15" too (when the 16" was hooked up).
So im at a crossroads. Do i:
-Send this 16" out for more cup? 
-Swap back to a 15" and hope I get one as good as the first (and rejoice in the neck breaking holeshot at the expense of 1 mph on the top end - I'm ok with that)
- Or try another 16" in hopes of getting one that performs more like the original 15"?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

The prop I had on my Professional never seemed to perform the way it should have. I sold it to a friend who took it to Frank and Johnny's to have it polished, etc. They determined that PowerTech had the wrong model stamped on it. He contacted PowerTech and they sent him a brand new prop. Maybe get someone to verify it is truly the SCD16 you think you bought.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

at this point your best bet is to have a shop add a little cup to it.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Powertech inconsistency*

You can order 2 15p Props from powertech and get 200rpm variation between them.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I would say send it to a prop shop to truly get dialed in.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks guys. You confirmed what I knew in the back of my mind needed to be done. I've got a very good prop guy that I trust (Hydromotive) that builds props for my Allison. I was just hoping to run stock (ie, less expensive) props on this little boat. Seems that may be wishful thinking.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

You lost me at stock and Allison in the same paragraph.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm glad I'm not the only one here with a need for speed


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

4 blade? I’m almost disappointed with my SRD3 15P on my B2. Looking to make a switch soon.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

No, mine was a 3 blade scd3.

Just came back from my prop guy. Cup added and balanced. Will post an update soon.


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

NathanEvans said:


> 4 blade? I’m almost disappointed with my SRD3 15P on my B2. Looking to make a switch soon.


What speed you getting and what motor you running? I get 37 out of a 16p SCD ON MY 70TLR on my B2


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

@whoislang Tohatsu 60MFS on ‘07 B2. Will do 38.6mph loaded with a good tailwind but holeshot suffers as does grip in tight turns or when JP is elevated more than 2.5”. 
Loved the the SCB on my Mercury and Terry has had great results with it on his 60MFS so I just ordered the SCB3 15p last week. 
Should improve holeshot without sacrificing top end based on @Terry ’s feedback. I believe the SCA is same but for larger gear cases like yours.


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

NathanEvans said:


> @whoislang Tohatsu 60MFS on ‘07 B2. Will do 38.6mph loaded with a good tailwind but holeshot suffers as does grip in tight turns or when JP is elevated more than 2.5”.
> Loved the the SCB on my Mercury and Terry has had great results with it on his 60MFS so I just ordered the SCB3 15p last week.
> Should improve holeshot without sacrificing top end based on @Terry ’s feedback. I believe the SCA is same but for larger gear cases like yours.


Your getting 38.6 out of a 15p on a 60?? Loaded? With feathers? Not sure I believe you there.... you gotta lot of current/tailwind I think. A 15p should be grippy as heck. The SRD does look like a mini version of my SCD but for smaller GC.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

whoislang said:


> Your getting 38.6 out of a 15p on a 60?? Loaded? With feathers? Not sure I believe you there.... you gotta lot of current/tailwind I think. A 15p should be grippy as heck. The SRD does look like a mini version of my SCD but for smaller GC.


Yeah it would be hard for me to believe too. See Terry’s post on FB Beavertail Owners, I believe he’s seeing same numbers with his tiller. I’m sure a good tail current and wind helped too.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Terry said:


> View attachment 154394
> View attachment 154395


What RPM you turning at that speed?


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

whoislang said:


> What RPM you turning at that speed?


6K


----------

